# Jujitsu or Aikido or Even Tomiki Aikido



## WaterCircleHarmony (May 19, 2002)

Hey guys i was wondering if i can have a concensus of opinion.

I'm at Uni and want to take up another MA.
I have a Hapkido background and am currently ITF too.

Note: no Hapkido in area. (or i'd be doing it!)

Which MA do you guys recommend of the above?

the Aikido class is VERY gentle and seems to be run by a few very peacey type individuals this might drive me a bit nuts (no offence intended).

Jujitsu seems to be run by more down to earth people (again, NO OFFENCE to the Aikidoka).

And i haven't seen the Tomiki class yet.

Thanks


----------



## Eraser (May 19, 2002)

Watercircleharmony,


I had taken Aikido for two years prior to Hapkido.... I see alot of similar movements and some theories in both...  Yes aikido is a peaceful art of sorts...  avoiding conflicks rather than starting.. But it is still a very physical demanding art.. the breakfalls that are practised can be very hard on your back.  ( i was forced to stop aikido because i hurt my back at work.. and found it too painful after my recovery to resume the practise)  there are lots of joint locks and pins that can hurt at times.. but hey.. pain is part of the process right??? There are also some amazing weapon techniques as well. I do miss some aspects of Aikido. .but they are slowly being replaced by the art I practise now...     

I would suggest giving both a try and just seeing which may compliment your current martial art practises..


----------



## Mao (May 20, 2002)

giving them both a try would be a good idea. I have a long and varied background. I see the usefulnes of both "harder" and "softer" styles. It needs to be said, though, that even though aikido looks gentle, it is in the hands of the person using it that the gentleness or not comes out. It also depends on the situation. After about 12 years of it now, it can be very scary when applied in a real time situation. It is one of those styles that takes a while to get really adept at.  I have found that one af the big differences twixt the two styles that you mentioned is philosophical. "Jutsu" pertains more to actual combat and no peaceful resolution, "Do" pertains more to the cultivation of peaceful resolution. The potential is there in both styles to do much harm. Again, it's in the hands of the person using it.
       mao


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 1, 2002)

have you found anything yet?

why dont you try something totally new?
theres a little bit of the same stuff in all martial arts. so, if your dilemma is finding a class and instructor that suits your intensity level, then try anything.

im sure taking tae bo with billy banks would be a lot more interesting than taking hapkido with some instructor that you dont really like.

what city did you say you are in?

good luck


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (Aug 11, 2002)

Found a ju jitsu club and am applying hapkido principles to my training in both this and taekwon-do.
Did start Muay Thai too but only on and off. Not enough cash!

If it were ideal i would do Aikido, Ju jitsu and Taekwon-do

may be moving to a hapkido area anyway next year.

Thanks for everyones comments.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 11, 2002)

Good luck! Keep us informed of how it goes!


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Aug 19, 2002)

I was checking out a Tomiki Aikido booth at the Mall. ( I was only at the mall so I could go to Spencers   ) They are a small circle Aikido, so the transition from Hap Ki Do wouldn't be so bad. Just be careful with the TKD school if they tell you that they will show you HKD. Most of the TKD based HKD is very watered down. It is not all their fault. The people who initially put these together were wanting to focus on competition but still offer their students some self defense. I wouldn't be surprised that if you studied HKD for any length of time you would not be able to get anything out of a school like that.


----------



## J-kid (Aug 25, 2002)

Its just what i think/


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (Aug 25, 2002)

the ju jitsu is great just like old times in hapkido class! 

I've been doing the TKD (ITF) for 2 years now but i think the self defence is very well taught there. Very effective for basic knowledge of body mechanics and self-defence. Fortunately i have a very good instructor who teaches the MA in every sense and he does it well.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 3, 2003)

How about an update on your training?


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (Jun 19, 2003)

Apologies to all of those who read this thread as i had to yet again leave the training til after my degree finals and my job.

so difficult to balance a job and studies too as well as finding time to exercise. 

i'm sure you all understand.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 19, 2003)

Go with whatever school best suits you.  From the looks of it, the aikido school isn't for you but you seem to like the jujitsu school in your area.


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (Jul 6, 2003)

well i returned home for a while cos i graduate this week!!

i went back to my old hapkido class but the instuctors have now both gone their own ways.

 all i can update is i have been attending a WTF club for a week now.

very sports orientated but i guess that's what i need for now to get me back into shape. 

it's not worth joining full time as i will be going to hong kong for month holiday soon. the heat will help me stretch so i m really looking forward to that!

when i move to the south in september i have applied for the police force so i will not have time for regular classes. oh well. hopefully the training will keep me satisfied!

thanks for all the comments by the way!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2003)

Good luck with your LEO application!


----------



## Andi (Jul 25, 2003)

LEO? What's that then? Ohh...Law enforcement officer is it? Hmmm. What clubs have you found down South then? Any new ones? Any HKD?


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (Sep 8, 2003)

only one i know of in Gillingham, that an ITF club. 
and family martial arts in Maidstone. (one of the group in that tournament we went to see!)


Oh well.


----------

